# AB - Norwegentreffen auch auf Shimano.com



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2005)

Petra Krichel von Shimano haben ja schon viele von Euch auf dem Norgetreffen in Berlin kennen gelernt. 
Heute morgen bekam ich eine Mail, dass auch auf Shimano.com, und zwar genau hier, das Anglerboardnorwegentreffen veröffentlicht wurde.
Danke an unseren Partner Shimano dafür)))


----------



## dorschhai (16. März 2005)

*AW: AB - Norwegentreffen auch auf Shimano.com*

Super #6


----------



## Franz_16 (16. März 2005)

*AW: AB - Norwegentreffen auch auf Shimano.com*

Hab ich auch schon gelesen  

Tut gut sowas zu lesen :q


----------

